# Pond Journal: Turtle Pond Build Thread.



## stipe (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey guys, thought i would share the construction of my new 2x2x1m turtle pond with a 1.5x1m land area. It will currently (when completed by the end of the week) hold 3 eastern snake-neck turtles with mabey one more to come ( i do not wish to crowd them). 

Ok the hardest part of this project was diging the hole. I had the following problems:

-Palm tree was in the middle of the area
-Cherry tree was in the middle of the area
-This is the area where the house builders dumped all their left over tiles and concrete :evil:
-These pieces of rubish where compeltly entangled in a heap of cherry and palm tree roots
-Half way down it was pure clay

Ok after all those problem and a torn bicept muscle i finaly dug the hole. Sorry but i got no pics of it being dug but do have others.

The pond Will incorparate a semi-circle platform 300mm deep around the front edge. This will alow for plants to be potted. In the far corner there will be a 500mm deep platform where i will build a 300mm deep cave for tutles to sleep/hang out in. There will be a water fall feature in place above the cave creating a visual barrier into the cave.

LINER & UNDERLAY

Underlay will consist of 30mm of brickies sand and a further 15mm of carpeting. This will block out any weeds and roots. The Pond liner will we 'proliner' 1mm flexible liner from creativepumps.com.au. Oh does a 4m by 4m liner sound right for a 2x2m pond with a 1m max depth and 300mm overlap soudn right?

After the underlay is set i will cover it with flexible stone tiles on the ramp (at bunnings they have pebbles glued to these flexible tiles) to allow the turtles to leave the pond.

PAVING

Paving will consist of stone square tiles placed around the outside of the pond to hold down the liner.

LAND AREA

The land area will be 1.5m long by 1m wide. I had a problem here becasue there is a massive palm in the middle of the area but i think it will give the turtles something to play hide and seek with . It will half be sand/pebbles and half layed turf.

PLUMBING/HEATING/WATERFALL

The plumbing will be run by an external DIY canister filter which will return at the waterfall. The Heating will be done by solar heating tubes from the roof. (this is where you guys come in, does anyone have spare 4 square meters of this stuff? I will pay)

PICTURES.

Here are some google sketch ups of the plan. The are udner the water fall will be the cave, and the water fall edge will go further down to seal off the side.















Here is the brickies sand that i mixed up with water to allow it to stick onto the walls. (it looks like concrete when its done and dries like it too but it cracks liek sand stone ).






Now here are the pictures that show me placing the sand and final picture of the sand in.


















Thats all i have for now. The liner will be here by friday then more pictues will arive.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 14, 2007)

what a turtle wonderland dude!
lucky turtles that get to live in that herp haven


----------



## stipe (Oct 14, 2007)

See now you made me jelous, i want to live thier its better than my house :lol:. Thanks for the comments .


----------



## Chrisreptile (Oct 14, 2007)

wow, that is awesome, 
looks like alot of planning went into that.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 14, 2007)

Definitly keep us updated


----------



## stipe (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, Yeh i definitly will keep you updated. Today will be a trip to bunnings for the stone tiles and pavers/stones. Then tuesday i will get the lawn turf then i will hopfully get my liner on thursday.


----------



## wicked reptiles (Oct 15, 2007)

Now that is impressive, cant wait for more pics!


----------



## stipe (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeh i jsut got my grasss today and plants. I am clearing out the land area. More pictures tonight.


----------



## channi (Oct 15, 2007)

Yay so many happy turtles


----------



## richardsc (Oct 15, 2007)

looks to be the goods stipe,keep us posted


----------



## Deano (Oct 15, 2007)

Looking good mate…………


----------



## kandi (Oct 15, 2007)

big effort bigger rewards


----------



## stipe (Oct 15, 2007)

Alright guys today i got my grass  and my pavers. Bad news is i can put the pavers down till the liner is in :cry:. So for now all i got is pics of the grass coming in. Does anyone have any tips for me or seen if i did anything wrong... this is my first pond .

The grass is now down and the turtles have 2.5 by 1m or running and play room as well as a couple of places to bask in full sun, full shade or semi shade.. It is also all grassed so they can have a soft surface not to hurt their shells.


----------



## stipe (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh forgot the grass is shade loving soft leave buffalo...


----------



## Aslan (Oct 15, 2007)

How will you be stopping them from climbing out?


----------



## stipe (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh didn't i mention?...If i didn't i will be pouting in a wooden 'stake' like fence around. I am not going to dig is down deep as it is all concrete around and the turtles wont be able to dig under it to get out. The fence will be around 300mm high above the stone pavers you see, is this good?


----------



## Aslan (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm not sure of exact measurements and all but I do know that turtles are surprisingly good at climbing out of enclosures...I would imagine they may need to be taller...also, a hide or two on land would be useful...

All up that is an absolute cracker of a pond - cant wait to see more pics...


----------



## stipe (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, yeah i think i should make the fence around 400-500mm. Oh the land area is not done yet, it will have plenty of vegetation and caves/logs/rocks. The way i see it is we have been killing them off for thousands of years by destroying their habitats, so why not build them one from me to say sorry to them, or i ma bey just built it to make my backyard took even better and to sell the property for more money because it has a 'relaxing' water feature at the back :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 15, 2007)

I have some yellow faces in this pond





and they haven't escaped yet. I'm sure they could if they really wanted to, but i think they have enough space, food and shelter that they don't feel the need to escape. You don't see them trying to scramble up the walls like you do with turtles in aquariums and the like.


----------



## bump73 (Oct 15, 2007)

Awesome setup Stipe

Makes me wish i was'nt renting and could set up a permenant place for my turts (instead of a boat full of water:lol

hey Warakuzi is that a bidet in the pond:?

Ben


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes it is a bidae  and it works too :lol:


----------



## stipe (Oct 15, 2007)

Absolutely stunning pond Waruikazi. How much did you get your yelow faces for?


----------



## bump73 (Oct 15, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> Yes it is a bidae  and it works too :lol:


 
They must be the cleanest turtles ever:lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 15, 2007)

bump73 said:


> They must be the cleanest turtles ever:lol:



Atleast their bums are anyway :lol:

I bought them when they were both around 4yrs old they were $150 each.


----------



## aftcra (Oct 16, 2007)

Good on you Stipe!

I have a couple of questions......

What is the program you used to plan/design your pond?.......it looks like a bit of fun

How will you mow the grass within the enclosure?

Will you be using anything else on the inside of the pavers to stop them from escaping?

Also, with such a great looking pond, you may want to use a UV steriliser on it to keep the water clear.....just a thought. Solar heating has been successfully achieved using black, poly pipe coiled up on a roof. It is cheap and works really well to heat water....actually where do you live......you may not need to heat Eatern Snake-necks at all?

Kind regards and keep us posted,

Gab


----------



## stipe (Oct 16, 2007)

> What is the program you used to plan/design your pond?.......it looks like a bit of fun


 
Its called google sketchup and is free from google. Jsut type it into the google search bar. Oh yeh its very fun, you can do whateveryou want.



> How will you mow the grass within the enclosure?


 
Either using wipper snippers or shears.... i dont know, i do not want it really short though... Any tips.




> Will you be using anything else on the inside of the pavers to stop them from escaping?


 
It will ahve fencing all around the out side of the enclosure so they wont be able to escape at all.




> Also, with such a great looking pond, you may want to use a UV steriliser on it to keep the water clear.....just a thought. Solar heating has been successfully achieved using black, poly pipe coiled up on a roof. It is cheap and works really well to heat water....actually where do you live......you may not need to heat Eatern Snake-necks at all?



UV i do have and will be using, tht soudns like a cheap idea for water heating. I might give that ago. I lvie in sydney adn in the winter my pond will get aeound 5 degrees, not somthing i want. Also i do nto wish to ybernate my turtles, they are only 1.5years old.

Pond lienr will be here today so mroe pictures will follow.


----------



## Aslan (Oct 16, 2007)

*Stipe* - Good on you mate, that is going to be great...


----------



## mblissett (Oct 16, 2007)

Gordo / Waruikazi,

Don't mean to hijack and it looks fantastic Stipe, but do you have instructions on how you did your pond?

Matt


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 16, 2007)

it is really complex and tricky... hold up i'll see if i can throw something together.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 16, 2007)

Here tyou go
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?p=971115#post971115


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 16, 2007)

that is freaking awesome Stipe!!
it looks great so far!

about the them climbing out
i had a turtle in my pond that i put there when i found it near my house after it was hit by a car.
after examining it i found that the shell was only cracked on the rim so i figured i'd give him some R&R then let him go in the lake the next day.
the pond is fenced all around about 80-90cm high and when i came back the next day he was gone!
i searched the area around the pond and found no sign of diging so he must have climbed out.
i was amazed!
never thought they were such good climbers.
anyways gives you something to think about whist building your turtle pond
good luck with construction and i cant wait to see the finished product!

Cheers
Camo


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 16, 2007)

sorry i just measured the fence haha i forgot the ground is rasied inside so make that a 60cm high fence


----------



## stipe (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replys

Yeh i am taking in account that they are good climbers. So i am talkign to some profesional turtle breeders to get their opinions.

GUESS WHAT???

I just got the pond liner and i have finished filling up the pond. Took all night, i am currently soaking wet but i had to post so you guys know pics are coming after my shower. 

They will be up in 40-60min.


----------



## stipe (Oct 16, 2007)

wait... that sounds wrong:shock:, pics *of the pond *will be posted after i finish my warm shower. There :lol:


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 16, 2007)

awesome!
cant wait to see em


----------



## stipe (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Gecko_procs, was the fence dug into the ground, the turtle could of lifted the fence and got under then drooped the fence again. Also turtles are notorious for going sideways and slipping through the bars, no joke.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 16, 2007)

nope the fence is attatched at the base to a small retaining wall, cant be lifted, the only gaps are small squares about 5cm cubed on the actual fence coz its made of lattis [spelling?] and unless he can fold his shell i doubt a full grown long neck would fit through that haha 
im still trying to figure out how he got out, would have been neat to see him climb out tho


----------



## stipe (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok guys I've had my shower, filled my belly and now am bothered enough to give you guys pictures.

The hardest part was getting all the wrinkles our of the liner. Well i guess it is impossible as i have so many cures and slopes. All in all it was a good nights work.

Remember when you look at these pictures that i still have not put any substrate. Also the stone tiles around the pond are not in their final position. They are just there to hold the liner in place so my dog doesn't mess anything up.

The best thing of the night is that after the water was it it was a perfectly clean pond. Also the water was warmer than outside so i spend like an hour in the pond with a nice cold beer pretending i was a turtle :lol:, if only i had a basking light .

Anyway i got the liner from Dural irrigation supplies on new line road in dural. I highly recommend the as they are very knowledgeable and have great service, Not to mention their price of the liner (Proliner 1mm EPDM) was half of that from the internet and the fact that they stock anything needed for a pond. The liner was very, very flexible and was easily stretched into place.

Oh and i also forgot that tomorrows job will involve me cementing down the paver's and laying down my substrate and rocks/decoration. I will have to set up my UV as well to stop algae blooms. Will do that tomorrow.

Here are the pictures. Remember it is not complete yet and is very messy.

Underlay





Liner




Installation


----------



## stipe (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## abbott75 (Oct 16, 2007)

Lookin' good


----------



## Kratos (Oct 16, 2007)

thats going to be mad when its finished, good job


----------



## mrdestiny (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks good Stipe! A couple of tips:
Ensure the sandy area is in the sun to assist in hatching of any eggs that are laid there.
Don't put plants near the fencing as they can use them to climb up and over.
An ant-cap arrangement on the inside of the fencing (along the top edge) will also help prevent escapes.
Allan 
http://turtletownsydney.tripod.com/


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 16, 2007)

that looks EPIC!
i want one now hahaha
great work!


----------



## stipe (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for your comments guys,



> Ensure the sandy area is in the sun to assist in hatching of any eggs that are laid there.


You don't have to worry there, i am moving out of hte house in two years and the turtles are only 2 years old. 



> Don't put plants near the fencing as they can use them to climb up and over.
> An ant-cap arrangement on the inside of the fencing (along the top edge) will also help prevent escapes.



Yep got that nailed in my head, no plants near the fence. Ahh and ant-cap on the fence top,, hmm i got somethings to think about today when i go and get fencing.

Ok thanks guys.


----------



## JRStoudemire (Oct 17, 2007)

That an awsome pond, they will luv it! Ant-cap on the fence is a good idea, if not that mayb sum mush netting ova the top, coz where im from we got lots of wild birds that would easily take a turtle wit no worries, maybe not in your area but just a thought


----------



## sebbie0983 (Oct 17, 2007)

That pond is looking really good Stipe, 'm hoping to do the same thing in a couple of years, Excellent Planning. The only thing I wanted to ask is, is a netted area needed over the land area to stop felines/ big birds from attacking your turtles when they're out? 

I know when I'm taking mine out for a walk I have to stay really close, the local birds are always looking out for a treat and some come very close and are very courageous even with yelling and stick throwing.:x

Good Job


----------



## Strange1 (Oct 17, 2007)

Lookin good 
Im only up at Blaxland and keep some of my ELN's out in a pond. I used antcap ontop of my fence, you would be suprised what a longneck can climb! Anyways you can look at some picks HERE and if you have any questions feel free to ask 
Good luck!


----------



## bump73 (Oct 17, 2007)

Strange1 said:


> Lookin good
> Im only up at Blaxland and keep some of my ELN's out in a pond. I used antcap ontop of my fence, you would be suprised what a longneck can climb! Anyways you can look at some picks HERE and if you have any questions feel free to ask
> Good luck!


 
Strange1 that pond is incredible. I'm trying to convince my parents to build a water feature at their place and those pics will be my argument..


----------



## Strange1 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi, im not Expansa but thanks anyways 
This is stipe's thread though and he is doing a great job, I have only posted to give ideas if they are wanted


----------



## stipe (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanls fpr the comments guys. Nah i got nothign to worry about the wild birds around here, all are pidgeons. Ive skipped on the ant-cap becuase the turtles are only around 15cm in diamiter and 1.5 years old. The fence is 400mm high. I am moving in 1.5 years to go to university (in year 12 right now.. not bad work for a 18 year old ay?)

Ok msot resent updates. I got the rocks i needed ande bought the timebr i needed for my fence. I started construction tonight and have finished. I am currently painting the fence and pics will be up tomorrow.

OMG Strange1 can you coem over and do my pond. I just got like 1000 ideas for decoration from your pond. It is a bloody stuner. Your turtles are definatly happy.


----------



## addy (Oct 17, 2007)

awesome


----------



## sebbie0983 (Oct 18, 2007)

stipe said:


> Thanls fpr the comments guys. Nah i got nothign to worry about the wild birds around here, all are pidgeons.



Maybe you'll have to put up something to stop the turtles getting crapped on when they're sunning in that case


----------



## stipe (Oct 19, 2007)

Ha, i need something to top me from getting crapped on.

Ok guys sorry for the delays. Pics will be up tomorrow 100%. The reason i dont have pictures is because my cockatiel hen just laid a clutch of eggs and decided to abandon them. So i had to quickly DIY an incubator and get them going. I will put pics of that up too, just to prove i want a lazy bum....


----------



## Strange1 (Oct 19, 2007)

stipe said:


> just to prove i want a lazy bum....



I'll keep my eye out for ya 

Where abouts in Western Syd are u mate?


----------



## scorps (Oct 19, 2007)

lookin sweet cant wait to see finished resoulsts


----------



## ashley81 (Oct 19, 2007)

looking great mate


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 19, 2007)

thats a PIMPIN pond u got there
keep us updated


----------



## stipe (Oct 19, 2007)

Ha sorry, i mean im not a lazy bum... oops.. Im in berala, next to lidcome and auburn. If anyoen has spare incubator with autoturn i would pay to borrow it.


----------



## dano85 (Oct 23, 2007)

hi mate the pond is looking great i want to make somthing just like that how is it going is it finished yet?


----------



## domdom22 (Dec 14, 2007)

make sure there is a lil fence around it (not wire coz they damage their noses lol) at least 40 cm i think so they cant climb out.
Although....
what kind of turtle would be dumb enough 2 WANT 2 get away from that turtle paradise lol


----------



## Ristof (Dec 24, 2007)

Did you end up finishing it


----------



## Turtlex2 (Dec 30, 2007)

Just found this thread, love the pics , May I ask what stage you are up to please


----------



## Miss Morph-lette (Dec 30, 2007)

Fantastic pond!! Well done!


----------



## Turtlex2 (Jan 17, 2008)

We would all love a up date Please


----------



## diamondpython (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello there,

A fine piece of work there. Do you have any updates?

I was thinking of doing the same thing at my house, but I would love to look at designs and get ideas on how to do this. Thanks.


----------

